# Gran Gaggia Style RI8323/01 a good start?



## Paco 09

Hi Guys,

Im just looking at this machine as my first one of this kind. I have been making coffee at home with a Bialetti Stainless Steel Espresso Maker but I have never used an espresso machine with steamer.

I have seen that Gaggia Classic is widely recommended here but I found an offer for 69 quids (40 quids off) for a brand new Gran Gaggia Style with 2 years warranty.

Any suggestions?

Many thanks!

Best,

Paco.


----------



## Daren

Get the classic. You'll be sorry if you don't. It's worth the extra.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Agree with Daren. I nearly bought one but went for Classic instead and haven't regretted it. You could get a deal on an amazon warehouse deal.


----------



## El carajillo

I agree definitely go for Classic or you will regret it .


----------



## Paco 09

Thanks guys! My problem is that the classic is too expensive for me (new around £180). I will keep an eye on amazon warehouse.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

They're doing the amazon warehouse one for £146 when I last looked. Or you could try a well cared used one on this forum


----------



## Charliej

Even some of the refurb Classics on ebay were reasonably priced too, but don't be afraid of second hand plus that would also leave you more money for the more important part of the equation the grinder.


----------



## andyt23

Hi, (first time poster) I'm in exactly the same situation as the OP, having seen a couple of different gaggia machines, looking very similar, all around the same price new.

What can be the difference between them seeing as they're all the same size/price and apparently, spec?

I'm happy to go for the Classic, especially as a beginner trying my best to guarantee instant success! its just that a couple of others are lightly better looking for me (I know it's the result that's important...)

What I'm also looking for is the right sub £100 grinder, but I guess there'll be countless threads on the subject so I'll have a nose about - unless seeing as the classic is so well considered here, there happens to be an easily identified and recommended 'ideal grinding partner' for best results ?

cheers - so chuffed to find that there's actually a coffee forum!!

Andy


----------



## bazschmaz

Hey,

So I have been in exactly the same position. I wanted good espresso available in my kitchen for less than £200. I trawled high and low, read a million reviews and scoured the forums. The general consensus for quality kit at around that price was a Gaggia Classic and a used stepless burr grinder like the MC2. I think thats the baseline for a decent espresso.

Its also the reason they are offered here used as a complete package when some people decide to upgrade eventually.


----------



## Mrboots2u

andyt23 said:


> Hi, (first time poster) I'm in exactly the same situation as the OP, having seen a couple of different gaggia machines, looking very similar, all around the same price new.
> 
> What can be the difference between them seeing as they're all the same size/price and apparently, spec?
> 
> I'm happy to go for the Classic, especially as a beginner trying my best to guarantee instant success! its just that a couple of others are lightly better looking for me (I know it's the result that's important...)
> 
> What I'm also looking for is the right sub £100 grinder, but I guess there'll be countless threads on the subject so I'll have a nose about - unless seeing as the classic is so well considered here, there happens to be an easily identified and recommended 'ideal grinding partner' for best results ?
> 
> cheers - so chuffed to find that there's actually a coffee forum!!
> 
> Andy


Under £100 for an electric grinder - secondhand mc 2 . Unless you get lucky with a massive bargain from gumtree eBay .


----------



## andyt23

> Under £100 for an electric grinder - secondhand mc 2


Thanks, I've had a look and seen some great reviews for the MC2, and it's not really a huge leap beyond what I thought I'd need to spend so a real possibility.

By the sounds of it, to break myself in gently, I should sort out a grinder first and get some quality beans sorted then wait and get the best machine I can after a bit more research.

It's really reassuring hearing so many positive recommendations of particular models like the Classic and MC2 grinder. Gives me the confidence to just go for it.


----------

